# Essential Cookware pieces for the enthusiest? Viking.



## jgallagher (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, I didn't know where else to find this information so I thought I'd give this a shot.

My girlfriend and I just moved out together a few months ago. She loves cooking, watches Food Network as much as she can and has a real strong desire to become an amazing cook/chef. Because she moved in with me, and I'm not the best cook by a long shot I don't really have any cookware to use. For her birthday I got her a gorgeous 11pc. pot set to get her started.

She talks a lot about someday wanting Viking pots and pans so i thought for Christmas I would get her collection started but I am stumped for what to get. I was looking for opinions from real chefs on what you think would be the essential cookware piece if you had to pick one (pots excluded). Sautee pan? Fry pan? All we have for pans right now is a tiny old cast iron one and your run-of-the-mill Wal-mart non-stick. Also, non-stick vs 'stick'? Anyone have any opinions on the matter?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

3, 2, and 1 qt sauce pans.  8" and 10" skillets.  12" skillet if you ever entertain.  Lids.

Viking is good and well made, but overpriced if money is tight. 

Don't feel compelled to buy your cookware in sets.  On the other hand, if all (or nearly all) of the pieces in the set fit your needs, then you might as well.  You want lids. 

No non-stick.  You want stainless interiors with tri-ply or multi-ply construction for the skillets.  You can live with "sandwich" bottoms on the pans, but tri and multiply is slightly better and more typical of higher end cookware. 

Did I mention lids?

As your cooking skills improve, you'll want to add some specialty pieces like carbon steel skillets, enamel over cast iron casseroles, a couple of cast iron pans for chicken frying and corn bread, and so on.

Good luck,

BDL


----------

